# Heading to the National Farm Show



## mnhaygrower (Jun 7, 2009)

Well I got the banker talked into going to the National Farm Show in Louisville with me. To those who have been here there before I was hoping to get some tips or some suggestions on what to do or see in Louisville and at the show.

I would like to take the wife to some good restaurants to try the local food too.

Any help would be great


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Since your wife is going, I would skip 7th street.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Forth street is fun at night. Several bars their including a Country bar there. Lot of the people from farm show will be there at night


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Glad you're coming to Kentucky!

Will you be staying in Louisville? At one time it was difficult to find hotel accommodations; I haven't heard in the last few years.

If you're coming in on I-65 check out the transportation department info about the bridge. Construction work has been ongoing and a headache for a lot of folks.

Wear comfortable walking shoes and leave your coat in the car -- carrying around a coat is no fun.

You might want to download the booth layout and plan out a general path you want to go. It isn't uncommon to just have to go with the flow of people. In the past I don't think they have done the best with any indications of the "you are here" and how to get anywhere else. Each hall has such a map but could be better.

How many days will you be at the show? Covering everything in one day requires a fairly fast pace.

Think about hitting the food court earlier or later than the 11:30 - 12:30 time; finding a table is much easier.

Others will have better suggestions for restaurants than me, but what local foods do you have in mind?

What kinds of places does the banker enjoy? cultural? sports? history?

Some of the 'real' Hay Talk sponsors will probably be there, meeting them is great.

Hope you have fun.

Shelia


----------



## mnhaygrower (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you for your responses, we did secure a hotel through the farm show site. The banker likes architectural site seeing, good burgers, and BBQ. We are staying right by the show. We are hoping to meet some follow hay talkers.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

If you can go Wednesday-Thursday crowds will be likely less. Friday and Saturday will include a lot of school groups and as the crowd gets younger and the vendors get tired it becomes a little more difficult to have in depth discussion.

A friend of mine works for a mixer company. He has to be there for 7 days between setup and teardown because his machine is huge and in the center. Naturally he is pretty spent till the end and while his case is extreme, everyone gets tired and less helpful.

I always liked walking through the arena with the pulling tractors during the day. Its on the end of the pavilion and easy to miss but really cool.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

If you are still there Sunday morning, have brunch at the Galt House. You won't be disappointed. There are many places to eat depending on what your fancy is and your wallet. Jeff Ruby's if you want to go big time, down to the Irish Rover on Frankfort Avenue for something a little less formal. The Galt House has a great dinner menu as well. Reservations are a must though. Enjoy.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

I am also going to the show to help work a couple of booths this year. It is going to be a long week as I will be there from Monday night to Saturday afternoon. Probably gonna be strapped to a booth for the first couple of days and then staying around so I have some time to actually go wander around the show.


----------



## mnhaygrower (Jun 7, 2009)

We will be at the show Wednesday and Thursday for sure and Friday if we need more time. Is the tractor pull worth seeing? Mr. Hall what booths are you working this year?


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

I will be at the Innovative Forage Solutions booth in the South Hall for a few days and then the National Hay Association has a booth. Kind of going to be all by myself for a few days so it might get a little boring. Please stop by if you have some time and break up the monotony please. haha


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

mnhaygrower said:


> Is the tractor pull worth seeing?


It is HIGHLY regarded by many around here (not necessarily the forum, but where I reside).

73, Mark


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

mnhaygrower said:


> We will be at the show Wednesday and Thursday for sure and Friday if we need more time. Is the tractor pull worth seeing?


I always enjoyed it. Especially since its several months away from the fair circuit.


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

We went last year on a whim and had a great time for the 6 hours we were there.......that being said make sure you have a hotel room or plan on driving a pretty good ways.

We left NC at about 5am got to Louisville and looked around awhile...decided to go get a bite of supper then find a hotel.....well let's just say there were no hotel rooms in the whole town of Louisville that night.
There was this one place that had bars on the windows and bulletproof glass, needless to say us two good ol boys declined. Ended up going North on 65 to Seymour, Indiana and stayed right across from the Case IH dealer....would love to go back but I WILL have a room next time.s


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I went to the show last year for the first time and really enjoyed the show. I covered everything in a day but it was a lot of walking.......I went at a pretty good pace but had enough time to look at everything that interested me and talked to some vendors. I didn't take time to stop and eat.....food that I saw was insanely expensive and didn't look too good anyway. If you didn't want to move at that fast of a pace or be there from 9-5 straight I would suggest 2 days.

As far as the tractor pull on recommendation of a couple neighbors I stayed for it. Honestly I can't say it was something I enjoyed. For me a machine that barely resembled the tractor it was made from and takes a half a can of ether just to start and is ear splitting loud just isn't my thing. I would much rather see a tractor pull with an actual tractor that is capable of working in the field.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Gonna make it in to nfms today. Anybody else from hay talk? Rather cold, was hoping for at least above 32 degrees to go with the Kentucky hospitality.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Didn't know I wanted a Versatile until now.


----------

